

PANDA – Open-Source Platform for Architecture-Neutral Dynamic Analysis - jcr
https://github.com/moyix/panda

======
knowtheory
Github should warn you how many other repositories are named "PANDA" when you
try to name a repository that.

(edit: looks like this PANDA has been around since 2012, so i guess it's one
of the earlier ones)

